# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C > سوال: چگونگی تهیه cascade در OpenCV

## leili7107

سلام
کسی اطلاع داره که چه جوری می تونم در Opencv, یک cascade برای تشخیص چهره بسازم؟
اگر منبعی دارید ممنون میشم لینکش را بذارید.

----------


## SamIran

دوست عزیز من یک PDF عالی دارم، اگر مایلی بگو تا برات Up کنم!

----------


## leili7107

سلام :لبخند: 
ممنون میشم اگه این pdf رو در اختیارم بذارید
برای پروژه ام نیاز به تهیه cascade دارم
با تشکر

----------


## leili7107

من هم چنان منتظر PDF شما هستم :ناراحت: 
اگه امکان داره هر چه زودتر Up کنید
ممنون

----------


## SamIran

سلام دوست عزیز!
ببخشید دیر شد!
http://rapidshare.com/files/28352953...penCV.rar.html

----------


## leili7107

ممنون از کمکتون :لبخند: 
من از Cascade خود open CV برای تشخیص چهره استفاده کردم اما اطلاعی در زمینه تهیه آن ندارم.
میشه خواهش کنم یه سری اطلاعات اولیه در اختیارم بذارید؟
با تشکر

----------


## SamIran

دوست عزیز!
من هم مثل شما تازه شروع به کار کردم و هنوز چیز زیادی نمی دانم، به محض دستیابی به اطلاعات جدید حتما با شما در میان خواهم گذاشت. یا حق!

----------


## leili7107

فکر می کنم این pdf برای کسانی که می خواهند cascade درست کنند مفید باشه :چشمک:

----------


## leili7107

این لینک هم میتونه به دوستانی که به تهیه Cascade علاقه دارند کمک کنه :
http://note.sonots.com/SciSoftware/haartraining.html

برای انجام این کار نیاز به Objectmarker.exe دارید که من لینک دانلود آن را هم میذارم:
(البته برای دانلود اطلاعات از این سایت اول باید عضو شوید و بعد از این که 5 فایل up کردید و مورد قبول واقع شد میتونید روزانه چندین فایل دانلود کنید :چشمک: )
http://www.pudn.com/downloads140/sou...603992_en.html

----------


## leili7107

من بالاخره موفق شدم Cascade بسازم.البته از همون PDF که گذاشتم استفاده کردم.
اگر کسی اطلاعاتی در این زمینه یا OpenCV بخواهد، می تونم کمک کنم یا Document های خوبی در اختیارش بذارم :چشمک:

----------


## SamIran

> من بالاخره موفق شدم Cascade بسازم.البته از همون PDF که گذاشتم استفاده کردم.
> اگر کسی اطلاعاتی در این زمینه یا OpenCV بخواهد، می تونم کمک کنم یا Document های خوبی در اختیارش بذارم


سلام دوست عزیز!
ممنون از اطلاعات مفیدتون. یه سئوال ؟ برای کامپایل کردن icvCreateIntHaarFeatures() باید چه کار کنم! من واقعا در مورد چگونگی کامپایل کردن توی Opencv  دچار سردرگمی شدم! اگه یه راهنمایی خلاصه بکنید ممنون می شوم! بازم مر30!

----------


## leili7107

سلام
من تغییری در کد CVhaartraining.cpp ندادم . اگه مایل هستید که از همین طریق Cascade بسازید می تونم گزارشی را که در همین زمینه تهیه کردم در اختیارتان بذارم.

----------


## teona asemani

سلام
 من بینایی ماشین دارم و یه عالمه پروژه پردازش تصویر انجام نشدخ . کار با open cv  هم بلد نیستم کمک میکنید؟

----------


## SamIran

> سلام
> من تغییری در کد CVhaartraining.cpp ندادم . اگه مایل هستید که از همین طریق Cascade بسازید می تونم گزارشی را که در همین زمینه تهیه کردم در اختیارتان بذارم.


اگر این کارو بکنید یه دنیا ممنون می شم! :قلب:

----------


## SamIran

راستی میشه یه توضیح دقیق در مرد چگونگی کامپایل این فایل با VS 2008 بدین! مرسی!

----------


## leili7107

من با vs 2005 کار می کنم.با کمی تغییر شما می تونید از این اطلاعات در vs 2008  هم استفاده کنید. اما برای تهیه Cascade نیازی به کامپایل کدهایی که در PDF ذکر شده نیست من بدون کامپایل تونستم Cascade بسازم

----------


## leili7107

فکر می کنم اگر شما کتابخانه هارا به درستی به برنامه اضافه کنید به راحتی و بدون دردسر می تونید یه برنامه OpenCV  را کامپایل کنید.
این گزارش چگونگی برنامه نویسی با OpenCV در  2005 را توضیح می دهد. با کمی تغییرات می تونید از آن برای  2008 استفاده کنید.

----------


## SamIran

leili7107 عزیز سلام!
از کمک شما بسیار سپاس گذارم. واقعاً عالی بود. اما در آخرین مرحله به یک خطا بر خورد کردم که نتوانستم کار را به اتمام برسانم! با اجرای دستور زیر :
haartraining.exe -data data/cascade -vec data/positives.vec -bg negatives/train.txt -npos 51 -nneg 50 -nstages 30 -mem 450 -mode ALL -w 20 -h 20خطای زیر را دریافت کردم :
ممنون می شم اگر کمکم کنید!

----------


## SamIran

البته باید گفت که رزولیشن تصاویر مثبت من 1200 در 1600 است. این یک نمونه مثبت و منفی:
http://g.imagehost.org/download/0205/Image0299
http://i.imagehost.org/download/0495/UMD_001
باز هم ممنون! :بوس:

----------


## leili7107

سلام
بار اول که cascade تمرینی ساختم مشکلی پیش نیومد اما بار دوم منم به همین مشکل برخوردم و راه حلی برای آن پیدا نکردم.اگه تونستم مشکل را حل کنم حتما شما را هم در جریان میذارم.
 نمونه های مثبت و منفی را هم به صورت دستی و با دوربین خودم تهیه می کنم تا خطای برنامه در تشخیص کمتر بشه.
ممنون از کمکتون.
موفق باشید

----------


## SamIran

سلام دوستان!
من با عوض کردن طول و عرض در دستور به 24 از اون Err رد شدم و حالا درگیر خطای جدیدی هستم که میگه:
Unable to ubtain positive samples
حالا می خوام دوباره فرایند را دوباره شروع کنم و Resolution تصاویرم را بیارم پایین و در نهایت اگر دوباره به همین مشکل برخورد کردم روی یک PC دیگه امتحان کنم، چون توی یک پست خوندم که شخصی همین مشکل را داشته و تنها با تغییر PC رفع شده!
leili7107 عزیز مثل اینکه کسی به این مسئاله علاقه ای نداره یا اصلا نمی دونه چیه! اما من کم نمیارم و تا به نتیجه نرسونمش ول نمی کنم! (البته به کمک شما!)

----------


## leili7107

سلام
من برای پروژه ام نیار به اطلاعاتی در مورد پردازش تصویر وOpenCV داشتم که بالاخره تونستم این بخش را کامل کنم
فکر می کنم مشکل Cascade شما در تهیه فایل vec باشه.یعنی چون این فایل کامل نیست نمیتونید به نمونه های مثبت دسترسی پیدا کنید.
شاید اگه فایل vec را دوباره بسازید مشکل حل بشه.
موفق باشید

----------


## SamIran

سلام! 
ممنون از راهنمایی تان! 
یعنی شما موفق به ساخت این cascade شدید؟ میشه یه نمونه از تصاویر و دستورات ساخت را بگذارید؟
ممنون

----------


## leili7107

سلام
من در ابتدا بدون هیچ مشکلی یه cascade امتحانی با تعداد مجموعه نمونه کم ساختم و تمام مراحل و دستورات را همراه عکس در گزارشی که در چند پست قبل گذاشتم،توضیح دادم.
اما چون برای پروژه نیاز به تعداد بیشتری عکس دارم ( در حدود 6000) ، در حال جمع آوری نمونه ها هستم.
شما تونستید با استفاده از گزارش cascade بسازید؟مشکلتون دقیقا چیه؟

----------


## golbafan

سلام به همه
استفاده از روش Harr خیلی سرعت کار رو کم میکنه...

----------


## leili7107

سلام
می تونم بپرسم پیشنهاد شما به جز Harr چیه؟
از چه روش دیگه ای می شه استفاده کرد؟ :لبخند:

----------


## golbafan

> سلام
> می تونم بپرسم پیشنهاد شما به جز Harr چیه؟
> از چه روش دیگه ای می شه استفاده کرد؟


اين تاپيك
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=200299

----------

